#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ISO/IEC 17050 parts 1 & 2

## racp12

Dear colleagues,


I would appreciate very much if somebody shares the following standards:

*ISO/IEC 17050-1:2004* Conformity assessment - Suppliers declaration of conformity - Part 1: General requirements*ISO/IEC 17050-2:2004* Conformity assessment. Supplier's declaration of conformity. Supporting documentationSee More: ISO/IEC 17050 parts 1 & 2

----------


## Martin Ivanov

Here you are  :Smile:

----------


## mcqueenster

Hello, The links don't appear to be active, can you re upload?

----------


## racp12

Mr.* Martin Ivanov*,
Downloading files is not possible. Links are empty





> Here you are

----------


## pufang1019

Sir, can you re upload?

----------


## srexers

Can you send me by e-mail? srexers@hotmail.com

----------

